# Fantasy/Classic Soap and Drama > Banners and Fan-Art > General Soap/Drama Pictures >  Sharon and Dennis Wedding Wallpaper

## feelingyellow

I don't know if this has already been posted, but on the official EE site, there is a wallpaper of the wedding: http://www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders/cool..._wedding.shtml

----------


## *Emz*

Awww that is absolutly gorgeous!  :Wub: 

Thanks for posting!  :Big Grin:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

wow i love it

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Wow!!  :Big Grin:  Thanks hunny xx

----------


## eastenderfan_91

its so sweet

----------


## kirsty_g

thats realy nice

----------


## kirsty_g

thats nice

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

So you just said..  :Rotfl:

----------


## ~*~Leanne~*~

that is really nice

----------


## emma_strange

aww thats so sweet

----------

